# How long hold a brisket.



## phathead69 (Feb 18, 2018)

See snap shot of walmart brisket label. How long till has to be smoked or frozen


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 18, 2018)

I like mine at least 30days old ! So you could leave it at least a week in fridge and be fine or freeze it now


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 18, 2018)

If it's cryovac'd, I've heard of folks letting it go for a month past that sell by date.  I'm kinda leary, and use or freeze by that date on the package.  I have also bought briskets with out a date on the label!  :eek:

Mike


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 18, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> If it's cryovac'd, I've heard of folks letting it go for a month past that sell by date.  I'm kinda leary, and use or freeze by that date on the package.  I have also bought briskets with out a date on the label!  :eek:
> 
> Mike


I have gone 60days the older the brisket the better


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 18, 2018)

The fresh meat I buy, Pork loin back ribs, said to Use or Freeze by Date.
So if I was you, I be apt to freeze it, or get that booger cookin soon.
And I mean by tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2018)

As long as it's in the ORIGINAL cryovac, then you can let it go for several days, some guys go a month or more.
It's called wet ageing & does tenderize the meat & change the flavor.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2018)

There is a difference in sell by and use by date. Use by gives you less time but you can still hold it over at least a couple of weeks sale by date probably gives you a month holding over without any problems. Again as Al has said as long as it's in the original cryovac.

Warren


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 19, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> As long as it's in the ORIGINAL cryovac, then you can let it go for several days, some guys go a month or more.
> It's called wet ageing & does tenderize the meat & change the flavor.
> Al


For Competition i like mine at least 30 days old I have aged them 60 days before with a thick layer of sea salt


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 19, 2018)

I was thinking of letting it ride till this coming sat t or the following. All depends on daughter's schedule. Sounds like  im ok.


----------

